# Seatpost clamp question



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Has anybody had any issues caused by using a Colnago seatpost clamp and a carbon fiber seatpost. I am currently using a Cinelli Ram seatpost in my Cristallo and I haven't had any problems with it, but I haven't ridden it that much yet. Supposedly, Campagnolo makes a special seatpost clamp that is supposed to be safe for carbon fiber seatposts. Do I really need this Campy clamp? What if I want to use a Campy Record seatpost on my aluminum time trial frame or my next aluminum Colnago frame? Do I only need the Campy seatpost clamp for aluminum frames? Is this just a myth about carbon fiber seatposts being cracked by the clamp?


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Relax...worry wart! Your clamp is just fine. I got one on my c50 and have had ZERO problems. Trust Ernesto that he knows what he is doing...however, you can never go wrong with Campy!! BTW, love your ride...its da bomb...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

How many miles do you already have on that C50? I have about 200 on the Cristallo and I don't want to find the seatpost somewhere it shouldn't be on mile 1,000.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Same as you, but I spent 10 years as a kid as a wrench at a pro shop. It's the outer diameter on the clamp that's designed to fit the top of your seat tube that is crucial. A Colnago clamp designed for a Colnago Cristallo will not be the problem. An undersized seatpost will...which is not the problem either as you built it right. You'd know if you didn't as the clamp would of crushed the top of the seatpost as you put pressure on it to stop your seatpost from slidin' on down...that happen here? No...so don't worry and enjoy the ride. BTW, how you likin the ride. This is my first Colnago too and I just love the ride!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You got me beat. I spent two years working at a shop when I was a kid. The shop calls itself a "pro" shop, but I cannot bring myself to say that about it. That was 20 years ago, and technology has changed quite a bit. Hardly anything was carbon fiber back then, and if it was, I wasn't allowed to touch it.

I didn't have any problems with the seatpost or the clamp while building the bike, so I am guessing that everything is just fine. I'll stop worrying about it now.

As far as the ride is concerned, I love it. Last weekend I was out riding and I blew past some guy on the road. After opening up a pretty good gap, I decided to sit up and wait for the guy. Even with me going just fast enough to keep from cooling off, this guy wasn't making up much ground, so I decided to move on. On the way back, I ran into 3 other guys and asked to ride in with them. So, I am riding in the group in the last position and the lead guy is opening a gap on us. So, I go to the front and close the gap. As soon as I close the gap, another guy takes off and I jump on his wheel. We created such a huge gap between the other two that I couldn't even see them anymore. Those guys finished their ride and I headed home. The last 5 miles of that 50 mile ride were a little tough because the sun was setting, it was getting cold, and I was hungry, but it was a great ride. I love the Colnago and I am glad I bought a Colnago TT frame too. Now, I am looking for something that I can use for racing that I will not cry too much about when I wreck. I am also trying to figure out how I can afford 2007 Record for these next two bikes. Might have to settle for Chorus on the TT bike and Record on the crit bike.

It just started getting cold today, so I am bummed because I will not be riding outside anytime soon.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

gun2head: do you have the Colnago seatpost or are you using a shim to fit a 27.2 seatpost? I have an E1 and it also takes the 28.0 seatpost. I have an USE1 shim right now, but thinking I should get a seatpost that doesn't require shimming. Thoughts?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I would have assumed that the E1 took a 27.2 because it is essentially the same bike as the Cristallo, the only difference being the seatstays, and the Cristallo takes a 27.2 seatpost. However, I wouldn't be surprised if the two frames take different seatposts. Maybe there are two differences between the frames, the seatstays and the seatpost diameters.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Fabrosman, you are correct. two differences - seatpost diameter (shares the same size as the C50) and the seatstays. I was happy to see they changed it for the Cristallo to something more standard.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

bwhite_4 said:


> gun2head: do you have the Colnago seatpost or are you using a shim to fit a 27.2 seatpost? I have an E1 and it also takes the 28.0 seatpost. I have an USE1 shim right now, but thinking I should get a seatpost that doesn't require shimming. Thoughts?


I use the Colnago seatpost. If you're having no problems with the shim, then its solely your personal preference.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I also have a Cristallo and I have had issues what so ever with the seat clamp, No slipping what so ever. I have heard or people using hair spray down the seat tube but I would not recomend this to anyone as the shop I bought my Cinelli from must of used to much or super hold hair spray and I could not move my seat post.. If you ever get into trouble with you seat clamp and need one in an a hurry, you can use a Giant TCR (like the Team Once) one as they are more easly found.. I learnt that the hard way when I went to Tasmania for hill work in November. I pulled the bike out of the box and over tightened the bolt, which for the record is a furniture nut system. Im glad though cause the cheapest part broke and not the frame or seat post.


----------

